# Opinions/Advice on current model Toyota Corolla



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi,

The TT is going in favour of something more sensible for a few years. The only criteria from the other half is for it to be 5 door.

My list:

Ford Focus (bit dull, not sure I like prospect of Ford ownership)
Ford Fiesta (as above)
BMW 1 series (overpriced for what it is - and how reliable are BMW's really?)
Honda Civic (love this in 3 door, but not 5 door)
Seat Leon 
Toyota Corolla

I've discounted Audi. Don't love the A2 or A3 enough to stay with them. They haven't impressed me much at all. 
I've discounted Mercedes (A class) as I don't like them much. Proposition of owning Mazda or Citreon has never appealed.

I don't want a huge car, as above list shows. Number one choice at the moment is the Toyota Corolla, with the 2.0 litre diesel engine. Anyone had one of these or have an informed opinion on them? As 5 door small(ish) cars go I really like the looks of it. The proposition of reliability also appeals, and the small dealings I've had with Toyota dealerships so far show them to be far superior to my experience with Audi.

So, any thoughts anyone ?


----------



## turbomike61 (Jul 20, 2004)

It might be worth investigating the Subaru Liberty as well.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

If you're after good residuals how about a Golf. The 1 series should also be good for residuals but at a heavy initial price and debatable looks. 

For reliability I think the Toyota should be almost unbeatable. My wife has a RAV4 which hasn't given us any problems (yet). Still think the interiors of Japanese cars tend to be a bit naff. Some of the plastics in the wife's car are like the plastics off a cheap seventies hi-fi, they attract dust like nobody's business and exude about as much class as Victoria Beckham. :lol:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I would say don't rule out the Ford. The old model was the best handling car in class and the new one is meant to be very good too.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

From your list the Focus would be the most fun - nice handling and great diesel engines. Saying that a Mk4 golf PD130 is another great buy but not as good to drive as the Focus.

Not sure about the Corolla option but i'd agree about the dealerships. The buying and owning of the my MR2 is so much different to the Audi and VW - great dealers.

James.


----------



## TTimbo (May 15, 2003)

If you're after a problem free motor go for the Honda. I bought a new CR-V in March 2002 and it has turned out to be the best ownership experience after years with VAG. I still love VAG cars - drive an Audi Cabrio and yesterday test drove the new GTi - but for a family motor you cannot beat the Honda. New Accord Estate is interesting looking too.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Well my late father in law had the Toyota Avensis which was extremely reliable and the dealers were very good. I have a Toyota Yaris (this is the 3rd one - changesd every 2y on leasing plan) for the kids and they have never in 5 years been near the dealer except to buy and sell them - reliability second to none, great fun to drive and the interior quality pretty good... sat in the new Corolla last time we were in the dealership and was quite impressed with the finish. However, my wife is hankering for a new car and her choice after test driving both is the new Mazda 3 5dr TS, which has the underpinnings of the new Focus without the Ford badge...


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

My wife wanted a medium size 5 door;
we tried loads of makes
but we narrowed it down to either a Focus
or a Corrola.

Although we were looking at new cars, we got such a cracking deal on almost exactly the spec. Focus we were considering (40% less than list with just 4k on the clock!) that we didn't have to make the difficult Toyota V Ford final decision.

We've had no regrets.


----------



## danttse (Sep 7, 2003)

i thought the A3 was fantastic when i had one for a curtosy car. also you would know more things about it being an Audi, much better than a ford etc


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> much better than a ford etc


Why's that then ?


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

danttse said:


> i thought the A3 was fantastic when i had one for a curtosy car. also you would know more things about it being an Audi, much better than a ford etc


Have to question this? Why much better than a Ford ?

I must admit to being a bit of a bdage snob. I like the fact I drive a TT and that does have something to do with it having a premium german manufacturers badge on the grill (though mostly to do with overall package of looks, performance, etc).

But frankly once you strip away the looks of the TT (and admittedly its a great all round package) then what do you ACTUALLY get from owning an Audi ? My experience is you get very little for your money over owning a Peugeot, Ford or other more 'mainstream' brands.

Looking at such as the Honda Civic and Toyota Corrola and I've been amazed at how good the cabin quality actually is. Not as stylish, admittedly. But they are some way above my expectations.

Frankly Audi dealerships appear shockingly badly run. Terrible service. Terrible attitude. The TT makes it worth while because it is a gorgeous car. But aside from that I don't really feel the need to be seen in an Audi for the sake of it.

Yes, the A3 is a nice car. And yes, I would know a bit about it. But does that mean it is better than a Focus? Not sure I could argue that point.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

che6mw said:


> danttse said:
> 
> 
> > i thought the A3 was fantastic when i had one for a curtosy car. also you would know more things about it being an Audi, much better than a ford etc
> ...


We have both a TT and a Focus .... so no prejudice.

My Audi dealer (service side) has been on the whole good (sales side SH*TE).
The first Ford dealer (sales & service) was excellent but they got
taken over by P*rry's and now they appear (service) hopeless.

I have pride in my TT but not in the Focus.
I look at my TT and smile, I don't notice the Focus.
But they were bought for different reasons
and for different roles.
You can't strip away the looks from a TT
and it is a great all round package.

But I wish that the steering and the gearchange on the TT
were half as good as those on the Focus.
The Focus is also a great all round package.....
of a different kind!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I run both a Ford Focus and a new Toyota Avensis. Both are good cars.

The Toyota experience has been a good one, and you certainly get a lot of car for your money. No problems with build quality so far after 16K miles. Pretty safe on the reliability front as well.

You can hammer the dealers - we haggled and got the first three years servicing free when we bought the car along with all the usual bits.

Get past the badge snobbery and it does make sense. I haven't driven the new Corolla but it gets good reviews and if it is as good as the Avensis then should be fine.

Would still have preferred an A4 Avant if that had been an option mind...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

che6mw said:


> Hi,
> 
> The TT is going in favour of something more sensible for a few years. The only criteria from the other half is for it to be 5 door.
> 
> ...


What is the problem with owning a car with a Ford badge on it? You will find that Fords are more reliable than Audis! Yes ok there is an arguement you see many on the road but how many people actually have had severe problems with a Ford? You see many older Ford cars also on the road that also tells you how reliable Ford are. 
If you saw a TT shape car with a Ford badge on it, would you still want one/buy one? I have had around 9 Focus' in the last 2 years (amongst many many other Ford motors in the last 15 years the list is endless) and found the 2 litre Ghia to be a nice comfy ride and quite nippy with some nice features inside and practical. Now I drive a Sport Ka currently on my fourth and would really recommend this to anyone who wants a small funky fun car to own also.

If you want power with five doors and a Ford Focus...(if you can live with the prospect of owning a Ford that is),  why don't you consider a ST170 Focus hatch in the performance blue colour?

I think what many forget is Ford are actually targeted at the more conservative end of the market hence a few designs. . One thing many forget was Puma was the only success at the time it was built that the public took to. No one liked Probe or couger which is why Ford now aim at a different market. People must realise this when they knock or crack jokes about Ford.

Many Ford diesel engines have in recent years been so refined more and more people are also turning to diesel. You may also want to consider this if your want an economical practical motor.

Hope you find what your looking for .


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Not sure how acurate the results @ http://www.reliabilityindex.com/ are but Ford certainly kick Audi's butt in the reliability stakes.

Manufactures
Ford 3rd BEST. Reliability Index score 71.
Audi 7th WORST. Reliability Index score 132.

Worrying Index figure is the TT @ 252  especially when the average is 112. Ford Focus Reliability Index is 31.

I think the bottom line is whether you can get good dealer service. Personally I have found that small family owned or small group of dealerships provide the best "Joe Public" service - the big dealerships are more geared up for the fleet type market.

Ipswich Audi for one has gone downhill big time since they have been taken over as part of a bigger group, the personal touch seems to have gone 

Norman


----------



## chowy (Jul 5, 2004)

I've got a Corolla T Spirit Diesel on a 52 plate as a company car.

It's a very ordinary car, does the job, 45-50 mpg! I think it retails for around Â£14-15K for this model which has quite a few extras but I personally would not pay that for it!

Bottom line is that is has been reliable albeit a bit boring!


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

The reliability index isn't based solely on how reliable a car is, but also takes into account the average cost of repair.....hence it is somewhat flawed.


----------

